# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Excel Format Cells Wizard not displaying completely

## unhappyCamper

This problem reared it's head after we upgraded from 2003 to 2010.  I thought when we upgraded to 365 it might go away but alas, no.  Sometimes when I open the format cells wizard, it doesn't draw/display completely on the screen.  If I change focus to another window and come back, it will then draw completely but that shouldn't be how it works.

The problem is intermittent and I can't see any pattern that might explain.  It can happen when one file is open or many.  Size of file doesn't seem to matter.  How many different applications I have open at the same time doesn't seem to matter.  

I have searched the web and many forums for mention of this problem and I don't find anything.  Has anyone else experienced this or have a solution?

----------


## unhappyCamper

Seems to have gone away so I guess Microsoft fixed a bug.

----------

